# Droid 3 many random reboots



## raymccoy (Dec 7, 2011)

I am having the feared random reboots in my recently acquired Droid 3.

It is rebooting more than 10 times a day randomly, both when idle and when doing anything in the phone.

The only pattern I've been to able to catch is that around 30 seconds before a reboot, I loose phone signal (the signal strength meter is empty and showing a cross). WiFi keeps working until the reboot.

I am located in Spain and using the phone in GSM/UMTS mode, with CDMA disabled. Some times when I loose the signal prior to a reboot, I get a pop-up asking if I want to put the phone in "global" mode for it to search for CDMA signal.

I am using rooted Steel Droid 3 with OTA 5.6.890, but it happened with Verizon's stock ROM as well.

I have googled extensively for the last couple of days and did everything I have found about possible solutions:

- Factory reset and disabling Google restoring features on initial config (to prevent restoring WiFi hotspot data, alleged to cause reboots)
- Manually wiping all WiFi hotspot info
- Disable WiFi
- Running with no apps installed
- Formatting sd card
- Wiping user data and cache from Recovery
- Checking if the battery is loose, wedge a piece of paper to lock it in place

None of this have prevented or even alleviated the random reboots.

I'm fearing my phone might be a total lemon, but unfortunately as I am in Spain I can't return it and get a replacement. Anyway I have been reading that people have returned their Droids four or five times and still get random reboots in every new or refurbished Droid they get.

Other than that the phone works perfectly well, and I really love it. But having reboots when you are in the middle of something is going to get more and more annoying and I fear I will throw it out of the window sooner or later. I really need to solve this.

I run adb logcat in hopes of finding what is causing it, but it didn't see anything revelatory. Here are the tails of my last 3 logs before a crash:


```
12-06 22:39:43.764   512  3986 W Smack/Packet: notify conn break (IOEx), close connection12-06 22:39:43.764   512  3986 D Smack   : [XMPPConn] close connection, notifyClosed=false<br />
12-06 22:39:43.921   512   608 I GTalkService: [GTalkConnection.18] connectionClosed: connId=28343, error=CONNECTION FAILED<br />
12-06 22:39:43.921   317   323 D ConnectivityService: reportNetworkCondition(1,0)<br />
12-06 22:39:43.929   317   370 D ConnectivityService: Inet connectivity change,net=1, condition=0,mActiveDefaultNetwork=1<br />
12-06 22:39:43.929   317   370 D ConnectivityService: starting a change hold12-06 22:39:43.936   512   608 I GTalkService: [GTalkConnection.18] (WORKER THREAD) update account status<br />
12-06 22:39:43.999   512   608 I GTalkService: [GTalkConnection.18] (WORKER THREAD) update account status - done, took 58 ms<br />
12-06 22:39:46.944   400   400 D StatusBarPolicy: the netConditon of netType 1 is updated as 0 by android.net.conn.INET_CONDITION_ACTION,icon color should be white.<br />
12-06 22:39:46.944   400   400 V StatusBarPolicy: NetworkInfo: NetworkInfo: type: WIFI[], state: CONNECTED/CONNECTED, reason: (unspecified), extra: (none), roaming: false, failover: false, isAvailable: true, inetCondition= 0<br />
12-06 22:39:46.944   400   400 V StatusBarPolicy: mModemIsResetting=false<br />
12-06 22:39:46.944   317   370 D ConnectivityService: Inet hold end, net=1, condition =0, published condition =100<br />
12-06 22:39:59.702   195   237 D libmdmctrl: file /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/control, buff = auto<br />
12-06 22:39:59.702   195   237 D libmdmctrl:<br />
12-06 22:39:59.702   195   237 D libmdmctrl: file /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/control opened in write only mode<br />
12-06 22:39:59.702   195   237 D libmdmctrl:
```


```
12-06 23:12:14.951   533  1016 I EventLogService: Aggregate from 1323209010096 (log), 1323207734851 (data)12-06 23:12:16.654   317   382 D dalvikvm: GC_EXPLICIT freed 143K, 38% free 8201K/13063K, external 5433K/6784K, paused 158ms<br />
12-06 23:12:21.990   195   237 D libmdmctrl: file /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/control, buff = auto<br />
12-06 23:12:21.990   195   237 D libmdmctrl:<br />
12-06 23:12:21.990   195   237 D libmdmctrl: file /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/control opened in write only mode<br />
12-06 23:12:21.990   195   237 D libmdmctrl:<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics: Problem with socket or streams.<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics: java.net.ConnectException: google-analytics.com/127.0.0.1:80 - Connection refused<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at org.apache.harmony.luni.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:207)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at org.apache.harmony.luni.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:437)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:983)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at org.apache.http.conn.scheme.PlainSocketFactory.connectSocket(PlainSocketFactory.java:119)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at com.google.android.apps.analytics.PipelinedRequester.maybeOpenConnection(Unknown Source)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at com.google.android.apps.analytics.PipelinedRequester.addRequest(Unknown Source)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at com.google.android.apps.analytics.NetworkDispatcher$DispatcherThread$AsyncDispatchTask.dispatchSomePendingEvents(Unknown Source)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at com.google.android.apps.analytics.NetworkDispatcher$DispatcherThread$AsyncDispatchTask.run(Unknown Source)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:587)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:92)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.591  4743  4754 W googleanalytics:	   at android.os.HandlerThread.run(HandlerThread.java:60)<br />
12-06 23:12:24.849   445   467 D dalvikvm: GC_CONCURRENT freed 1098K, 49% free 4008K/7815K, external 2692K/3351K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
12-06 23:12:24.896   445   445 W KeyCharacterMap: Can't open keycharmap file<br />
12-06 23:12:24.896   445   445 W KeyCharacterMap: Error loading keycharmap file'/data/usr/keychars/omap-keypad.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.0.devname='omap-keypad'
```


```
12-06 23:46:26.576   677  1930 W IdleConnectionHandler: Removing a connection that never existed!<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics: Problem with socket or streams.<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics: java.net.ConnectException: google-analytics.com/127.0.0.1:80 - Connection refused<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at org.apache.harmony.luni.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:207)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at org.apache.harmony.luni.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:437)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:983)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at org.apache.http.conn.scheme.PlainSocketFactory.connectSocket(PlainSocketFactory.java:119)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at com.google.android.apps.analytics.PipelinedRequester.maybeOpenConnection(Unknown Source)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at com.google.android.apps.analytics.PipelinedRequester.addRequest(Unknown Source)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at com.google.android.apps.analytics.NetworkDispatcher$DispatcherThread$AsyncDispatchTask.dispatchSomePendingEvents(Unknown Source)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at com.google.android.apps.analytics.NetworkDispatcher$DispatcherThread$AsyncDispatchTask.run(Unknown Source)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:587)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:92)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
12-06 23:46:33.584  1480  1491 W googleanalytics:	   at android.os.HandlerThread.run(HandlerThread.java:60)<br />
12-06 23:46:36.334   195   237 D libmdmctrl: file /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/control, buff = auto<br />
12-06 23:46:36.334   195   237 D libmdmctrl:<br />
12-06 23:46:36.334   195   237 D libmdmctrl: file /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/control opened in write only mode<br />
12-06 23:46:36.334   195   237 D libmdmctrl:
```
I have seen that the most common before-reboot output is


```
12-06 22:39:59.702   195   237 D libmdmctrl: file /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/control, buff = auto<br />
12-06 22:39:59.702   195   237 D libmdmctrl:<br />
12-06 22:39:59.702   195   237 D libmdmctrl: file /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/control opened in write only mode<br />
12-06 22:39:59.702   195   237 D libmdmctrl:
```
But I have googled for libmdmctrl and there is only 1 result that has nothing to do with anything.

I am really in the dark, thanks for any help!


----------

